# Your plans for the next season?



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Since the waterfowl season has been closed for over a month up here. I've already gotten the serious itch for spring snows and next years waterfowl season.
I looked back at last year and though it was a great season. I realized theres some things I have really been missing out on.

Heres my to-do list for next fall.

Do more diver hunting.
Shoot a bluebill out of a layout boat 
Spend more time chasing ducks than geese in Oct and November.
Hunt a Swan.
Put on a pair of waders.
Hunt snow geese more.
Shoot a goose with my bow.
Hunt in Canada.

Lets hear some of your fall to do list!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

1.) hunting Sask. for the month of October

2.) put my diver rig back on long lines

3.) Get my dog two training sessions a day rather than one

These are just the top of my head but I'm sure I'll add many more


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

1. Take my 11 year old out hunting with HIS shotgun for the first time.

2. Put my bluebill decoys on a gang rig so I have something else to untangle when the birds are flying.

3. Take a goose calling lesson from Ima870man.

4. Add to the Canada goose spread.

5. Get around to cleaning up and painting some of the older decoys.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

1.) Have atleast a 10-to-1 ration of water-to-field hunts, mostly out of boats, layouts if I buy one in time.

2.) kill 100+ honkers over water

3.) kill a swan over water/decoys

4.) build a trailer that can haul atleast 3 boats, 10 doz. duck floaters, and 8 dozen canada floaters. Its going to be a big boat trailer

5.) build boat carriers for the top of my truck so I can haul 2 more boats on top of my truck. so everyone in my hunting party can have their own boat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

My things are.....

1) Get a fat double on Green heads

2) Get a Canada Goose

3) Get a banded bird


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

djleye said:


> :withstupid:


sorry, i like to stay high and dry... and I like to kill ducks, and boats help with that.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

averyghg said:


> :withstupid:


great post junior. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Roostbuster, do me a favor and keep this garbage in the hot topics forum. How many threads do you want to argue water hunting on at one time? :roll:

I'm with ya dblkluk on your list.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

1. pay off my credit card bills from last season

2. still try to pay off my credit card bill

3. buy a few more dekes

4. get a new gun

5. shoot another band (which probably won't happen)


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

1) Have more hunting outings with my father. When your old man
is in his 80's, I take advantage of every day we can spend 
together!

2) Introduce the hunting/outdoor experience to new kids. My plan
is two for fishing and two for hunting in 2007.

3) TAKE MORE PHOTOS.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would love to have a good woodduck hunt!

I would love to finally have a crane hunt (in ND)

I would also love to finally connect on my swan.

but my #1 thing though is got get Gabriella out on her first hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

almost forgot:

I will do another all floater hunt

I want to do an all silly hunt

I want to do an all tire hunt


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I want to do an all tire hunt


WHat's the limit on those??????


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Take more pictures.

Travel to different hunting locations.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

PorkChop, are you lookin for that wood duck hunt in ND or somewhere else?


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

sorry chris, I wasn't trying to start anything. Just spent to much time in the fields the last 10 years and want to go more traditional next year (maybe thats how I should of put it). I won't voice those ideas again.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The limit on the tires is all you can eat! I figure I would bring them over to jhegg's house and he could work his magic.

As for the Woodducks ND would be fine as they are here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> The limit on the tires is all you can eat! I figure I would bring them over to jhegg's house and he could work his magic.


Ya I could use a good recipe for those.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

-Get a band!
-Take more pictures (that is a great one!)
-Buy an enclosed trailer
-Appreciate every second that I am out and not let stress creep in.
-Have a day where I bow hunt in the morning, pheasant hunt in the mid morning/early afternoon, and then hunt some ducks in the late afternoon/evening (It couldn't get much better than that).


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Appreciate every second that I am out and not let stress creep in.


I really like that one, we should all try to accomplish that!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

1. Sea Duck Hunt
2. Hunt Divers
3. Bow hunt on weeknights


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Spring Snow Goose, hunt more divers, And just Hunt More!!! Madison that bow huntin in the evenings is the way to go, I hope you can find a place close so you dont have alot of travel time after work. :beer:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

My plans for next season,

-Go pheasant hunting in SD with a good buddy of mine
-Take the GF out for a couple hunts and hopefully she will get her first mallard
-Carve a few more cork decoys
-Shoot a banded duck
-Save some tundra by shooting a bunch of tundra maggots
-Be able to hunt with my father and uncle


----------



## Patron24 (Dec 24, 2006)

Since I'm retired I plan on doing alot more scouting for , ducks ,and quail.We also have a depredation hunt for Oryx.I want to spend time scouting for Oryx .


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Shoot more birds


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

jgat said:


> -
> -Appreciate every second that I am out and not let stress creep in.


I'll have to second that one!


----------



## larsole (Jan 22, 2007)

I see many people are listing hunting projects like working with their dog and fixing decoys etc.
How about adding to the list, time spent in the field this spring helping farmers with some spring chores and planting some food plots around pot holes and land the farmer isn't getting production from. It could be fun and it helps out the new ducklings and pheasants.
ND will only be good for ducks if we have the habitat to raise and hold them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to lock up some private creek and river land with my friends for some good duck hunting....

Lock some ponds up around a local lake....

Shoot more ducks over decoys instead of jump shooting them

And go to the pits again!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Go back to Saskatchewan for a nice greenhead and giant canada goose shoot for 4 days
before that go early and do an all exclusive crane shoot for three days


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

jgat said:


> -Get a band!
> -Take more pictures (that is a great one!)
> -Buy an enclosed trailer
> -Appreciate every second that I am out and not let stress creep in.
> -Have a day where I bow hunt in the morning, pheasant hunt in the mid morning/early afternoon, and then hunt some ducks in the late afternoon/evening (It couldn't get much better than that).


I couldn't agree more with you on every single one of these subjects. Hunting is supposed to be a release for me and it seems the past season I was way to stressed the whole time I was out. My mind wasn't in it. You really hit the nail on the head with this post. And you're right, that does sound like the absolute perfect day.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

-Get 2 nicely plumed buffleheads for a mount
-Try areas i've never been to
-Get at least one double (or triple!)
-Hunt w/ my bro and dad more
-Bag a swan
On the deer opener, hunt ducks and geese in the morning and deer in the afternoon

in no particular order


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Be retired and hunt every day I can. :beer: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Get back on the divers.

Figure out why every time my Dad joins me in a goose field we have the worst luck.

Get frustrated less.

Shoot a coyote and a limit of ducks or geese in the same day... maybe even the same hunt.

Take better advantage of the transition sloughs that so many people tend to skip over.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1.Shoot a mounter bull can.
2.Snow goose hunt with Chris P in Canada
3.Eventually get a farmer friend and his son out hunting.
4.Get my nephew included in all of these hunts.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Outlaw roost busting!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

-VIDEO TAPE EARLY GOOSE
-BUY NEW BENELLI
-BRING A KID OUT HUNTING AT LEAST 3 TIMES
-RAISE MALLARDS THIS SPRING AND BAND THEM


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I have ordered some more mallards. I will also be getting some BWT, gadwalls. I am 38 years old and I have some major health problems. I think I am going to just enjoy the season, and be thankful to be here and to be able to spend another duck season with my two boys.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

this was my first real season, I'm 16, so obviously there is a lot I need to work on. got a band this season, that was awesome.
1. shoot another triple.
2. hunt more private land
3. introduce some of my friends to the sport
4. get a canvasback, yeah right
5. I'd love a cinnamon teal


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Hunt Canada.

Hunt a western state.

Take more time away from work to spend afield. Maybe hunt a few more days; take a few more moments to breath fresh air; slow the pace of the hunting down and enjoy the experience a little more.

Get the fiberglass puddler boat fixed up. Set-up on some rice for some late season mallards.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, it's time to make good on our to do lists. Lets do our best to make it a great fall, because before we know it it will be Feb again.


----------

